# OAS from one province to another



## Robin888 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello

Thank you for the answer - CPP. I am curious about OAS. I assume that OAS can be moved from one province to another in Canada say from British Columbia to Ontario and the amount received would be the same. Does one inform BC Office about the move or does one inform Ontario office when one arrives? Thank you


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

It's federal, and calculated based on your federal income tax return. No province is informing any other province about your movements w/r/t OAS. 

Instead, when you move provinces, you inform Service Canada using the information here: 

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/sc/oas/pension/answer_cppaddress.shtml


----------

